# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - August Shoot; Pictures added to this thread



## dutchman (Jul 7, 2014)

The final shoot of our season is coming up on August 3.

This is our Annual Club Championship Shoot. You can enter and shoot in as many classes as you are qualified for (age, gender, equipment being the only limiting factors) and can pay for. In other words, if you shoot in two classes, you will pay a separate/additional shoot fee for each class. The classes are as follows:

Men's longbow - any arrow, no arrow weight restrictions
Women's longbow - any arrow, no arrow weight restrictions
Men's recurve - any arrow, no arrow weight restrictions
Women's recurve - any arrow, no arrow weight restrictions
Senior - Age 60 and up, any trad bow, any arrow, no arrow weight restrictions, co-ed class
Primitive - Wood bow or self bow, wood arrow, no arrow weight restrictions, plastic nocks are OK, co-ed class
Youth: ages 12-15 - any trad bow, any arrow, no weight restrictions
Juniors: ages 8-11 - any trad bow, any arrow, no weight restrictions
Cubs: ages 7 and under - any trad bow, any arrow, no weight restrictions

General rules are as follows:
All shooters will be required to sign in/register. Children must either sign in/register or must be registered by an adult to be eligible for competition. No sights, no release aids, no string walking. Binoculars are OK. Scoring will be 10-8-5-0. If you don't see it mentioned in the rules, it is probably OK, but if you feel the need to ask, that's fine, too.

We will have a nice award for the winner in each class. 

Shoot fees will remain unchanged for this event and are as follows:

Club member - $5 each for each class
Non club member - $10 for first class, $5 for each additional class
Family Rate for a family of four or more - $15 for the first class, $5 each for each additional class

If you are a first time visitor to our club, you shoot free. However, since this is our only competitive event of the year, we will require a competition fee of $5 per class if you intend to record your score. If you don't want to compete, your shoot fee will be waived.

Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation.

Shooting hours begin at 8:30 a.m. and end at 3:30 p.m. The last group must not start later than 2:30 p.m.

You can find us at 2295 Lee Land Road, Gainesville, GA 30507. You can find more information on our club on our Facebook Group Page at https://www.facebook.com/groups/104225794586/

Make plans to come shoot with us in August.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 22, 2014)

Less than two weeks until this event. We hope to see you there!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 22, 2014)

We'll be there.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hate I will miss it. It has been a great year at NGTA and I have had a blast shooting with so many good friends. Good luck to all shooting for a trophy!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 23, 2014)

Got started on the trophies last night.
The plate engraver was late delivering the parts, and changed my font to Courier, but I reckon we will go with it.

Miss Tomi and I will be working on something for all the young folks that come and shoot with us too. 

Trophies for classes:
Men's Recurve
Women's Recurve
Men's Longbow
Women's Longbow
Primitive
Senior (60 and up)
Youth (12 to 15)
Junior (8 to 11)
Cubs

Ya'll come, please! Donnie Kinnard is doing the cooking.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 23, 2014)

looks fine honey!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2014)

Plaques look really nice, Jeff.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 23, 2014)

dutchman said:


> Plaques look really nice, Jeff.



Heck yea! I might even practice some now


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 24, 2014)

Can't wait! I'll donate 5$ for someone to get a plaque


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks great Jeff


----------



## Al33 (Jul 24, 2014)

Beautiful job on the plaques and no doubt some will be mighty proud to display them in their homes.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 24, 2014)

Dennis said:


> Heck yea! I might even practice some now



Three under or split?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2014)

dutchman said:


> Three under or split?



Its not gonna matter gonna need to buy one most likely


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 24, 2014)

Dennis said:


> Its not gonna matter gonna need to buy one most likely



Think we can get a group rate?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2014)

This weekend!

We will also have nine or ten of our older targets for sale in a silent auction throughout the day. You can get a good used target with lots of life left in it for not a lot of money.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello All.

Jennifer C and I are truly looking forward to hosting the August NGT Shoot this weekend... Me especially because I haven't seen y'all in so long. My travel schedule for work has been unreal and  I have really missed all of you.  I've also missed shooting 3D at my all time favorite archery club - NGT! 

Jeff, those plaques are really looking good. I'm so out of practice I don't anticipate bringing one home this year but whoever does will certainly have a great trophy as a keep sake and memory of this event. 

It is my understanding that the usual suspects are volunteering to help with the set up and break down and such?   That's great to hear and its good to always be able to count on the club members for support and help whenever needed. What say we all (course setters) meet at Loretta's in Oakwood @ 0715 Saturday morning for breakfast and then meet over at the club and get to work?   

Dr. Bill Knight - our good friend, fellow archer, and brother in Christ - has graciously agreed to present the devotional on Sunday morning.  Thanks Bill!    

Looks like I am doing the cooking this time -  I guess the KISS formula is the order of the day.  Are dogs and burgers OK with everybody? 

As this is a competitive event I'm thinking the course this time should be overall clean but challenging (aka - LONG).  Y'all know how I like the long shots... 

Speaking of which,  I want to do the Eagle Eye competition again if y'all are willing.  $3.00 will get each shooter 2 shots.  This should stoke the pot pretty good,  I am sure, as so many of us just can't resist the lure of "easy money".  The arrow closest to or touching the center of the orange spot wins. The winning shooter keeps the pot and if there's a tie, the two finalists can either have a shoot off or split the pot down the middle if they're skeered.  Post time will be @ 1:00 PM (after lunch) and this time you gotta hang out & cheer all the shooters on until everyone has shot. Don't wander off and miss your chance now...      

OK.  Looking forward to all of it.  Y'all come shoot!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds good Donnie! Big day.

I addition we will have ur annual business meeting beginning at 1pm sharp.

Items to cover, take action upon and discuss; (not limited to).


*Business Meeting: *

_~ Elect Officers_
Nominations so far: 
Vice President
 - Crispen Henry
Secretary/Treasurer
 - Dave Bureau
At Large
 - Gene Bramblett
Per our bylaws, our Vice President from 2014, (Todd Cook), ascends as our President for 2015, and our 2014 President remains an Officer for 2015, (steering committee).

_Monies_
Financial Accounts and Standings

Hosts for Next Year’s Shoots
January 2015: ______________
February 2015: Jeff and Tomi
March 2015: Bill Duvall and Dennis Rice
April 2015: Dave Bureau and Richard Belcher
May 2015: Roger Boykin and Charlie Mitchell
June 2015: _____________
July 2015: ______________
August 2015: ____________

2015 Banquet (Todd)

Hunting

New Business/Comments


 Schedule for this big day:
Devotion ~ 8:30 am
Business Meeting: 1:00 pm to 1:30
End Target (Silent) Auction 2:30 pm
Awards: 2:45 pm


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 2, 2014)

I volunteer for the June slot


----------



## dutchman (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, another 3D season is in the books at NGTA. We had a great day yesterday with over 100 shooters and some good competition in the shooting classes. Thanks to Jen Cochran and Donnie Kinard for hosting. Thanks to the set-up gang and the take down gang and to anyone who helped make the day a success.

Congratulations to the folks who shot well, condolences to those who didn't, and I'm looking forward to seeing you all again next time to everyone who made it out to our club this year.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Blueridge (Aug 4, 2014)

dutchman said:


> Well, another 3D season is in the books at NGTA. We had a great day yesterday with over 100 shooters and some good competition in the shooting classes. Thanks to Jen Cochran and Donnie Kinard for hosting. Thanks to the set-up gang and the take down gang and to anyone who helped make the day a success.
> 
> Congratulations to the folks who shot well, condolences to those who didn't, and I'm looking forward to seeing you all again next time to everyone who made it out to our club this year.



Well said! A good day for sure . Good hunting to everyone this fall, y'all are fine bunch of folks.


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 4, 2014)

This was a great wrap up to another great 3D season. I hope to see as many of you as I can throughout the hunting season, at the group hunts and such, and wish the rest of you a safe and prosperous season.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 4, 2014)

Who won the championship?


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 4, 2014)

Gene Bramlett- mens longbow
Stan Benett- mens recurve
Michelle Cook- womens longbow
Tomi Varnell- womens recurve

My apologies, but I can't remember the names of primitive and youth, cub classes. Maybe someone will be along shortly to post.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 4, 2014)

We sure had a great time yesterday! And it was really busy! We had our club championship in all classes, an Eagle Eye competition, our business meeting, silent auction of older targets, awards time and just visiting with friends before the season closes! I took pics (imagine that!) 
Bill Knight started our day  off wonderfully with a special devotional. Jennifer Cochran and Donnie Kinard were our hosts for the shoot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 4, 2014)

2nd batch:


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 5, 2014)

3rd batch:
The first pic is Jeff and William Burns looking over the targets for silent auction.....
last few pictures are from The Eagle Eye Competition headed by Donnie Kinard.....the Winner was Denver Hagood he was only 4 inches from the orange spot!!! he won $75 !!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 5, 2014)

4th batch:
Jeff called our business meeting to order...plenty of plans thought out, officers elected and our club has a great future ahead of us!!!
Thanks for our great awards to give out. Last pic is the shoot out for 1st Place in Men's Recurve....Steve, Stan and Donnie....Stan won it!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 5, 2014)

5th batch....and the winners are:
(not pictured because they have left are:  Cubs - Kate Dunagan, Junior - Decator Dunagan III)
Youth - Landen Ernst
Women's Longbow - Michelle Cook
Women's Recurve - Tomilee Varnell
Primitive - Randy Elam
Senior's - Roger Boykin
Men's Longbow - Gene Bramblett (also highest score of the shoot 173)
Men's Recurve - Stan Bennett

I wanna take a moment to Thank Jeff Hampton for all he does for our club!!!!!
And last but not least so happy my grandson Nathan came with us!!!
See ya'll next year!!!!


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Tomi , a pat on the back for all you do as well! There are many who deserve thanks for making this club what it is.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks to all for making this a great shoot and a great 3D Season at NGT!  See y'all in January.

To all the bowhunters - Good luck this Fall. Hope you stick a biggun!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like a might fine day. Congrats to the class winners.


----------

